# Sept 2014 Member Monthly Giveaway - Winner Y_J



## Jim

Since the winner did not claim it last month, might as well try giving it away again this month. :lol: 

Startes today and end Sept 7, 2014

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts inAugust 2014 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*


Up for grabs this month is a Frog I have wanted for a long time, I just never pulled the trigger to buy one. These frogs are designed by Capt Ken. Here is his website to check them out. https://www.bass-frog.com

Now, some might say these are not weedless, or some might say they cant be bothered with the weedless bands, but If you watch enough videos on youtube or do some research on the net like I have, there is no way you can say that these frogs do not catch fish. Not only do they catch fish, they catch big ones. Just go to youtube and you will see for yourself. I purchased 4 packs, and I am going to keep two myself.







The ones I got are from the clone series: https://www.bass-frog.com/Clones.htm

So the winner will get one package of these. The only thing I ask is that you come back and report on what kind of luck you had with this lure.

[youtube]s1J9iyCA2nA[/youtube]


----------



## Y_J

IN


----------



## ggoldy

In


----------



## Jeeper

In


----------



## PatinIdaho

In


----------



## Steve A W

I'm In [-o<


----------



## lovedr79

In


----------



## Ail

Okay, I'm actually IN this time. :mrgreen:


----------



## muzikman

*in!*


----------



## aeviaanah

In!


----------



## Moedaddy

In


----------



## crazymanme2

in


----------



## SumDumGuy

IN


----------



## lswoody

IN


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am claiming the prize


IN


----------



## BassAddict

IN





MINE!!!


----------



## FishingCop

In


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: IN it to win it!!!!


----------



## New River Rat

In


----------



## lswoody

iN


----------



## Jim

Winner WInner Chicken Dinner, This months winner is Y_J

Congrats!


----------



## lovedr79

CONGRATS!


----------



## lovedr79

I told yall #1 would eventually win it!


----------



## crazymanme2

Good job =D>


----------



## Moedaddy

Congrats!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## FishingCop

Congrats


----------



## Jeeper

=D> =D> =D> Congrtas =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Y_J

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365835#p365835 said:


> Jim » September 9th, 2014, 7:45 am[/url]"]Winner WInner Chicken Dinner, This months winner is Y_J
> 
> Congrats!


WOW. Way Way Cool. Thank you so much and thank you to everyone else for all the congrats messages. I can't even remember the last time I won anything.
Have a great evening everyone. I am now  :beer: :beer:


----------



## muzikman

Congrats YJ - let us know how that frog works out for ya!


----------



## Y_J

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365953#p365953 said:


> muzikman » September 10th, 2014, 8:44 pm[/url]"]Congrats YJ - let us know how that frog works out for ya!


Ya'll can bet I will, just as soon as I can get it in the water.. woooot yeah..


----------



## lswoody

Way to go!! Congrats!!


----------

